# Golf Edition 30



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I had to drop my Golf off at the dealers today for a new bonnet (another story) while I was waiting for a lift home I noticed a r32 and GTI parked next to each other both waiting for there new owners to pick them up I am not a fan of the mk5 Golf and defo not a fan of the r32 but decided to have a look at the them to kill time I must have been looking for a good 10 mins before I noticed the wheels and relised the GTI was a Edition 30 it was a black 5 door sorry to any one who has ordered one but I was not at all impressed  it was very very hard to tell it apart from the standard GTI


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think that's the point.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

black perhaps not the best colour to show off details, just as a black Quattro Sport wasn't the best advert for the TT Quattro Sport

This white one, like mine will be on the 1st March is more distinctive..










With a strengthened/revised 2.0t engine, and KO4 turbo, it's got more possibilities for tuning than the (already good) 2.0t


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phope said:


> black perhaps not the best colour to show off details, just as a black Quattro Sport wasn't the best advert for the TT Quattro Sport
> 
> This white one, like mine will be on the 1st March is more distinctive..
> 
> ...


Must admit when I was thinking about getting an ED30 it was going to be a white one  that looks much better than the one at the dealers


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I must have been looking for a good 10 mins before I noticed the wheels and relised the GTI was a Edition 30 it was a black 5 door sorry to any one who has ordered one but I was not at all impressed  it was very very hard to tell it apart from the standard GTI


We agree - the golf is crap. Lets hope they kill it off and soon 

Get a Mondeo - better built, looks better, and wont break down as often :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I must have been looking for a good 10 mins before I noticed the wheels and relised the GTI was a Edition 30 it was a black 5 door sorry to any one who has ordered one but I was not at all impressed  it was very very hard to tell it apart from the standard GTI
> ...


 :lol: I should have known you would be along Tosh I did not say the Golf is crap and it her in doors 06 reg Focus sport is any thing to go on Fords and there dealers are no better than VW/Audi


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dealers are dealers. They only exists to p*ss you off and take your money.

Got a funny story from the chips away guy about the window control box on the passat. He took it in to a dealer somewhere and they said it wasn't covered on warranty as it was water damage (its under the front seat). Said they would need to strip the car down and replace it. 2 days Â£800. We have a mutual friend that's works for a vw garage and he looked at it - nothing to do with water, and its a plug and play item - 20mins max. Goes back to dealer and dealer insists its a 2day job. Guy walks him to the car, shows him no water damage by lifting the carpet and also shows him how to fix it. Dealer backs down - car fixed in 15mins.

Scammers the lot of them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Dealers are dealers. They only exists to p*ss you off and take your money.
> 
> Got a funny story from the chips away guy about the window control box on the passat. He took it in to a dealer somewhere and they said it wasn't covered on warranty as it was water damage (its under the front seat). Said they would need to strip the car down and replace it. 2 days Â£800. We have a mutual friend that's works for a vw garage and he looked at it - nothing to do with water, and its a plug and play item - 20mins max. Goes back to dealer and dealer insists its a 2day job. Guy walks him to the car, shows him no water damage by lifting the carpet and also shows him how to fix it. Dealer backs down - car fixed in 15mins.
> 
> Scammers the lot of them.


Not all dealers are the same. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
O.k. i'll rephrase that.
All dealers would let you abuse there grandparents if there was a penny to be made.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

phope said:


> With a strengthened/revised 2.0t engine, and KO4 turbo, it's got more possibilities for tuning than the (already good) 2.0t


Cool didn't realise it the uprated engine, i thought it was just a remap 
will be quicker than a MK2 TT then


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I soooo wanted one of these GTi 30s, but when shopping around for a new car for the wife, her company scheme basically means she gets a car she 'buys' to avoid the co car tax, he car allowance covers the payments.

BAscially the Golf was so expensive, in fact to the point wherea new TT at similar cost (basic cost) was Â£90 cheaper than the Golf and a Porsche Cayman only Â£70 more than the Golf, well neother of those put the GOlf in a particuarly favourable light.

This coupled with the downright awful experience I have seen from VW main dealers of late, we just couldnt do it.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yep looks Naff. Not a patch on the 25th Anni version (though perhaps these wheels wont corrode :roll: )


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I like it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> Yep looks Naff. Not a patch on the 25th Anni version (though perhaps these wheels wont corrode :roll: )


My 25th anni wheels wont corrode they are in the garage


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Is a 5 door remotely cool?

Is it big enough for a family of 4?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The dealer now has a 5 door red ED 30 it looks no better than the black


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

mine has arrived at dealers 2 days ago...can't wait 8)


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Is a 5 door remotely cool?


Yes 

We have a 5-dr GTi, black, 18" Monza's, xenons, on order, and I saw one parked up today in the same spec and I thought it looked great  Each to their own though, we like it!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Is a 5 door remotely cool?


I think it's really nice in teh right colour (see below), but IMO the ED30 is a tad on the expensive side and difficult to justify. Used values do seem to be very strong at the mo though due to the demand (all the dealers I know of sold their allocation within days of it being announced) e.g. Here and HERE.

As nice as it is though I canâ€™t help but think that buying a normal GTi for under Â£20k would be a better value? The gap between the GTi and ED30 is quite wide in terms of price, and once the ED30 novelty has worn off and demand slips, I think there might be a bit of a drop in price to bring them just above normal GTi prices (as per the current MKIV). If it were my money and I needed the 5drs with space I would get a normal GTi. As Neil says though, each to their own, and everybodyâ€™s financial circumstances are different.

The ED30 does however look IMO awesome in White, Grey or Black. Red IMO does it no favours what so ever and itâ€™s just a shame the UK car doesnâ€™t get the anthracite Monzaâ€™s like the do in Germany, as I think they look so much better than the UK BBS's.

http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/albums/ ... on/005.jpg

http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/albums/ ... on/001.jpg

http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/albums/ ... on/002.jpg

p.s. Phope, that looks superb! 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Is a 5 door remotely cool?
> 
> Is it big enough for a family of 4?


Yes and yes (depnding on how much crap one has to cart around. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hrmmmm, I have to say it is growing on me 

Hev x
ps. [email protected] pic tho


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Hev said:


> hrmmmm, I have to say it is growing on me
> 
> Hev x
> ps. [email protected] pic tho


just as well it's growing on you...you're gonna have a cold and long walk home otherwise... :roll: :lol:

PS...give me your camera then :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > hrmmmm, I have to say it is growing on me
> ...


I'll shut up now then!

   

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

This car *ROCKS*...got a better chance to drive it tonight and even in it's running in state. the engine is really responsive...more so than the TT 225 I had previously and the ordinary GTI I test drove not so long ago

Can't wait to put a few more miles on it, to let me open it up

Amazing how many cars move over for a white car with xenons...must think it's the local police coming!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

that looks awesome mate 

cant wait for mine to come.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I see Autocar this week claim that the 5 door is better residually as it is more in demand :roll:

I gotta see how big 350 litres is


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

...big enough! 

Went to the VW dealer this morning to check it out. The Golf is a much bigger car than I thought, the boot is definitely big enough.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

phope, the cars gorgeous!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo looks much better in the white and 3 door my be I should have ordered one after all :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> The Golf is a much bigger car than I thought


Too right! ... but it does have a slight negative - wait until you try parallel parking it! I've never had a problem in the past with my old cars judging the distance when parking, but I *still* can't got used to this Golf. When I think it's a tight fit I get the car half way in to the point I cant go back anymore, and then get out and check... only to find there is acres of room!

It's a very deceptively spacious car in all aspects!

:?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

practize.......practize.......practize......

Personely i think the Golf V isn't that difficult to parc
Just try a A6, or the new TT for example..


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

phope said:


> This car *ROCKS*...got a better chance to drive it tonight and even in it's running in state. the engine is really responsive...more so than the TT 225 I had previously and the ordinary GTI I test drove not so long ago
> 
> Can't wait to put a few more miles on it, to let me open it up
> 
> Amazing how many cars move over for a white car with xenons...must think it's the local police coming!


Stunning looking car Phope 8) White really suits the ED30


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Looking 8)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I'm getting giddy about this car now, to the point where I put a deposit on one today. It won't be to everyone's taste on here - it's a diamond black 5 door, but I fell in love with a 3 door in the same colour at the weekend, and jumped at the opportunity to buy one of the last off the production line (won't be here for 3 weeks or so).

Good review here, I am lapping this up:

http://cars.uk.msn.com/Reviews/article. ... wsignin1.0


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

have done around 450 miles now in the last week - took it to Glasgow and back from Aberdeen last weekend

Not really had a chance to open it up yet. but you can feel the extra urge compared to the ordinary 2.0T engine, but haven't gone above 4000rpm yet for any length of time

Very fast, very solidly built and once run in, is going to be very rapid 8)

Mine came with Dunlop SP Sportmaxx tyres, which get a mixed review from internet forums. They seem fine to me so far with excellent grip in the wet, but will get a better idea once the miles have gone on, and the weather improves

Can't think of any changes I'd make at this time...I just love this car 8)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

phope said:


> Mine came with Dunlop SP Sportmaxx tyres, which get a mixed review from internet forums. They seem fine to me so far with excellent grip in the wet, but will get a better idea once the miles have gone on, and the weather improves


That's quite surprising; my understanding was they cam with Conti's on as std? 
I have conti's on my daily runner; very impressed with them.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

every Edition 30 I've seen so far has come with either

Dunlop SP Sportmaxx
Continental SportContact2
Bridgestone Potenza RE050

I've had the Conti before on my Beetle 1.8t, and they were OK, if nothing spectacular for wear and grip

Given the choice, would have opted for Michelin PS2s as fitted to my previous TT 225, but will see how the Sportmaxx compares


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

a few better pics from today...very overcast, but came out OK


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hubba Hubba! 8)


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

nice mate, whats inside the car mate?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bmx said:


> whats inside the car mate?


Seats and a steering wheel?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

bmx said:


> nice mate, whats inside the car mate?


a complete Votex Beetle bumper, for selling to a contact

The Golf is even practical...can carry all sorts of crap with ease!


----------



## eko (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice looking car.

So what did you think of the Falkirk Wheel?


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

phope said:


> Given the choice, would have opted for Michelin PS2s as fitted to my previous TT 225, but will see how the Sportmaxx compares


You'll appreciate them more and more I bet. They grip like hell and are quiet with very supple ride quality. Just mounted mine back up today and first thing I noticed is the softer ride and amazing lateral grip with zero squeal. What just came off my car were the OEM Dunlop SP 9000s (with about 5,000 miles on them), which I mounted back up for winter (where the car sits in the garage and gets ocassional mileage when the sun is shining and temps over freezing).

The Sport Maxx is the best value in a performance tire. Will deliver extremely close to the all-out performance of the PS2 but will last far longer.

Very nice GTi BTW!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Best looking ED30 I have seen so far


----------

